# Super slow upload speed



## BlinkWinkel (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi, I did a search and found two other topics of people who have the identical problem as I do, and tried the suggested solutions but none seemed to work for me:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/very-low-upload-speed-446114.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/sudden-slow-upload-speed-409552.html


To sum my problem, a few months ago my upload speed has dramatically decreased. It just happened suddenly and has always been super slow ever since. Before my maximum speed used to be ~300kb/s download ~50-80kb/s upload, now the download speed is the same but my upload is only ~5kb/s... it's so slow that I can't even upload email attachments, times out whenever I try to upload a normal screenshot or picture, and even normal browsing is as slow as 56k modem internet (even though I have high speed DSL). I got a ~5 year old dual core PC with windows XP Home edition (Gateway model GT5232E), still works perfectly well other than the super slow upload. I do monthly cleanups with Ace Utilities and defrags to keep it smooth and running.

I tried everything listed in the other topics, first the ""ping www.google.com"" in cmd I'm not sure what it means, but the result was:

Pinging Google (My IP adress) with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from (My IP adress) : bytes=32 time=674ms TTL=58
Reply from (My IP adress) : bytes=32 time=531ms TTL=58
Reply from (My IP adress) : bytes=32 time=551ms TTL=58
Reply from (My IP adress) : bytes=32 time=708ms TTL=58

Ping statistics for (My IP adress) :
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 531ms, Maximum = 708ms, Average = 616ms

The packets in Local Area Connection are approximately, seems like a lot but again I'm not sure what it means:

Sent: 111,560,000
Received: 79,800,000

Line quality test at dslreports.com did not seem to work, it says "test #2357195 does not exist."

I did some Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware scans, which detected nothing (I use Avira and Malwarebytes, and Zone Alarm for firewall). I always do scans before opening .exe files, I often detected trojans in those in the past but I imediately quarantined them.

I contacted my ISP but they just told me the basic stuff (check your wires, restart your modem/router/PC) after trying a bunch of possible solutions that didn't work, they eventually decided to send me a new modem which has not improved anything either. I contacted my ISP once more to explain that the modem didn't fix my upload, but they went through the same basic questionning process until they decided to send me another modem, but at that point I told them nevermind and hanged up.

I'm pretty much out of options now, my last resort is calling a real technician at home and let him fix the problem himself but they charge like 80$ an hour. First I'd like to ask the tech experts on this forum, I would appreciate any help and suggestions.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's a couple easy things worth trying: Making sure you're using the latest network card drives. If you go into Device manager and look under your network card (might be an Nvidia) right click and see if you can find the driver version. Looks like the latest version might be 7/23/10 on Gateway's site, which are included in the motherboard drivers.

Try turning off the Zone Alarm or temporarily uninstalling it. Does Avira have any firewall included? Test your connection again here. Are you connecting to your modem with a cable or wirelessly?


----------



## BlinkWinkel (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, my drivers were still from 2005, so I just updated all of them. Although it didn't fix my upload speed, it doesn't hurt to have everything up to date.

I don't think Avira has any firewall, maybe in the paid version but I have the free version. I've been using Zone Alarm long before I had the slow upload speed problem, but I just turned it off along with Avira (and the Windows Firewall too) and tested my upload speed again, but no improvement. Oh and my internet is wired, and I'm the only person using it.

I tried the connection test with the link you gave me, results were:
Download speed 0.68 Mbps


----------



## BlinkWinkel (Dec 8, 2011)

Took forever to get the result for Upload speed, and in the end it says 0.00Mbps. No wonder I'm having problems


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Blink, which version of Windows are you using? Click your Start button, go to Programs>>Accessories>>Command prompt. If Vista or Win 7, right click on command prompt and select Run as Administrator.

Copy this *tracert google.com>c:\tracert.txt&notepad c:\tracert.txt&exit * and paste it at the command prompt. When notepad opens up, copy the contents and paste it into your next post.


----------



## BlinkWinkel (Dec 8, 2011)

(double post)
* *


----------



## BlinkWinkel (Dec 8, 2011)

Sure, the result is:

Tracing route to google.com [74.125.226.49]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 266 ms 215 ms 216 ms 64.213.140.2 
2 * 401 ms 426 ms 64.213.140.1 
3 274 ms 319 ms 310 ms v525.core1.tor1.he.net [209.51.161.221] 
4 234 ms 276 ms 298 ms gw-google.torontointernetxchange.net [206.108.34.6] 
5 330 ms 327 ms 334 ms 216.239.47.114 
6 208 ms 232 ms 227 ms 64.233.175.132 
7 222 ms 257 ms 312 ms yyz06s06-in-f17.1e100.net [74.125.226.49] 

Trace complete.


I'm using Windows XP Home Edition, it's up to date with Service Pack 3.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

I would be leaning towards a problem on your ISPs side. I'm assuming you are using only one computer connected directly to a modem or DSL line? Have another computer in the house you can try the same test on? Have you tried booting into Safe Mode w/Networking (keep pressing F8 when booting up) and tried the same tests?

On line 1, the address should be the gateway of your ISP in Canada, but it resolves to gblx.net in Arizona, U.S.

On line 2, the first ping shows an * which means it timed out. It also has the slowest response (64.213.140.1) of all the addresses.

I would try speaking with a level 2 tech at your ISP and explain you have a very slow response time on your first couple hops and that you're in triple digit ping times.



> Tracing route to google.com [74.125.226.49]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 266 ms 215 ms 216 ms 64.213.140.2 *(gblx.net in Arizona, U.S.)*
> ...


----------



## nodrama6 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello, I am having the same issue, normal download speeds but undetectable upload speed. I am a computer novice and just want to post pics to facebook of my son.

I bought Tune-up Utilities, have defragmented, backed up, scanned for viruses (I use Norton) and am stumped.

I did the test suggested above, here are my results:

Tracing route to google.com [74.125.224.134]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 10 ms 6 ms 6 ms 96.120.14.49 
2 9 ms 7 ms 7 ms te-7-2-ur09.sacramento.ca.sacra.comcast.net [69.139.197.69] 
3 7 ms 7 ms 6 ms te-9-1-ur08.sacramento.ca.sacra.comcast.net [68.87.221.45] 
4 7 ms 9 ms 8 ms te-0-2-0-4-ar03.sacramento.ca.sacra.comcast.net [68.85.120.225] 
5 9 ms 11 ms 9 ms pos-0-2-0-0-cr01.sacramento.ca.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.92.181] 
6 14 ms 15 ms 15 ms pos-0-2-0-0-cr01.sanjose.ca.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.87.182] 
7 13 ms 13 ms 12 ms pos-0-1-0-0-pe01.529bryant.ca.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.87.2] 
8 16 ms 10 ms 11 ms 66.208.228.226 
9 14 ms 12 ms 13 ms 72.14.232.136 
10 13 ms 15 ms 18 ms 
If anyone can help it would be much appreciated.


----------



## BlinkWinkel (Dec 8, 2011)

Good luck with that nodrama6. I was never able to solve this problem, contacting my ISP is pointless since all they ever do is send me a new modem (I think I tried 3-4 different ones) and tell me to check again if everything is plugged properly which after triple/quadruple checking I'm 100% certain everything is plugged properly. I even copy/pasted Fred's solution to them by email, but the answer is always the same: we'll send you a new modem, check your wires, blah blah blah.

I also tried connecting directly to the modem without using a router, same thing: I still get abysmal (practically ZERO) upload speed. I even formatted my hard drive suspecting the problem could have been a virus or something, but that didn't fix the problem either. That's when I decided to give up and eventually forgot about this topic until now. At least the download speed is good for some reason (~250-300 kb/s) but browsing pages is slower than dial-up, and upload speed non-existent.


----------



## nodrama6 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I don't use a router, so that's not it for me.

The weird thing is that I can upload pictures in a decent amount of time from the "my pictures" page on fb but not on my homepage, making me wonder if it is more of a fb problem, although my husband has trouble uploading pics on a different message board too.

Oh well, I will probably just give up on it like you. Thanks again!


----------

